# 270's



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone got any tips for training 270's? Do you have a special command for this or a special hand signal?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I get close to the jumps and extend my arm and sort of push my dog around to to the back of the next one.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

My opinion would be that this is taught with jump grids. I think you could start with a simple horseshoe grid, then move to a four-jump pinwheel grid, then move to a three jump pinwheel grid, then move to a 270. One thing to keep in mind (unless I've missed some obvious path) is that a 270 is always an inside turn. You can't have an "outside" 270- that would be only a 90* turn. So in initial training, you might start with a behavior that your dog understands as a turn cue- like a rear cross.

Watch here (click link to go right to the spot in the video: 2:10) to see SG do a 270 at the IFCS worlds. Notice she rear crosses the first jump in the 270:
 




This should also give some good info for training: http://agilitynerd.com/blog/agility/coursedesign/PinWheel.html


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I had to make jumps and train stuff like this in my yard. Just have to practice it enough so I feel comfortable and the dog understands where we are going. Sometimes the rest of the course allows a front cross after/before the 2nd jump...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

...Or if you prefer Linda Mecklenburg's handling system-you can check her out here (34s) doing a 270:






I think in both cases- Derrett syle vs Mecklenburg style, we see the same basic behavior. The cue to go around to the second jump is given and held as long as need for the dog to commit. Once committed, the next cue can be added (e.g., a front cross or what have you). There is very little difference displayed between the two different styles.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

And of course- one should always check AgilityNerd's website as Steve sure is one crazy dude! He's almost certainly already covered any topic you can think of. Here's an article specifically covering 270's: AgilityNerd : Handling 270 Degree Jump Sequences


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I started training this by doing the 180 jumps and then moving the 2nd jump slowly into the 270 position. He did pretty good in the backyard when the jumps were kinda close and we didn't have wings. In class we had a 270 and he stays pretty close and ends up knocking the bar a lot. Here is what we did in class. 



 I'm not sure how to cue him to do a wide enough turn so he doesn't knock the bar and I don't accidently send him into the tunnel.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I think your front cross was way late which could explain the dropped bar. See he's already well committed to the jump and you are only just starting to initiate the cross:










That 270 was preceded by an additional 270 which you handled just fine with a front cross in between (you layered the 2nd jump of the first 270). So I think you're doing it just fine. Personally, I think you just need to move a bit further away from the jump where the bar was knocked, and initiate your FC much sooner. You were a bit sooner in your cross cue the second time where you didn't knock the bar.

EDIT- BTW, what _excellent_ distance work you have on your weaves! Very nice!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks Willy, I do find myself frequently being slow on front crosses and getting his commands out soon enough. I guess I will make that my number one thing to work on right now. I trained Jerry Lee with SG's 2x2 and love it. I retrained my other GSD with her method also.



wildo said:


> I think your front cross was way late which could explain the dropped bar. See he's already well committed to the jump and you are only just starting to initiate the cross:
> 
> EDIT- BTW, what _excellent_ distance work you have on your weaves! Very nice!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

kbella999 said:


> I started training this by doing the 180 jumps and then moving the 2nd jump slowly into the 270 position. He did pretty good in the backyard when the jumps were kinda close and we didn't have wings. In class we had a 270 and he stays pretty close and ends up knocking the bar a lot. Here is what we did in class. Jerry Lee Practice Exc JWW 6-8-2012 - YouTube I'm not sure how to cue him to do a wide enough turn so he doesn't knock the bar and I don't accidently send him into the tunnel.


kbella999, great video and if that's your back yard I am SO JEALOUS!!!!!

I think we all may be seeing the same thing when your bar went down at 28 sec on the video (great job on the video btw). Additionally, I know that I can NOT be in any way perceived by my GSD's to be *in their landing path* as they are coming over a jump. 

They tend to be so careful to not jump into me, that they will pull up (knock the bar) instead of contorting themselves to bend and miss me while keeping up the bar. Just too much for them to keep track of and NOT running into me gets their priority (even if I can see they have plenty of room!).

So making my crosses so I'm not in their landing path (or perceived landing path) helps keep those bars up. Which is directly related to when/where I do my crosses.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I use the words "with me" or "get it in" for the right 270 and "back" for the left. With rally, you can say back, back, back, back, back and no problem whatsoever. You will not see a 270 in obedience.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

No need to be jealous, that is where I practice at class. My back yard looks nothing like that. 

Yes, I think all my problems can be traced back to late commands and being to slow with Jerry Lee. My other GSD, who was my first agility dog, is much slower than Jerry Lee so I've had to retrain myself on being faster with the commands. 



MaggieRoseLee said:


> kbella999, great video and if that's your back yard I am SO JEALOUS!!!!!
> 
> So making my crosses so I'm not in their landing path (or perceived landing path) helps keep those bars up. Which is directly related to when/where I do my crosses.


----------

